# Were there any streakers at your high school/college football games?



## Link5084 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes, there were three streakers at the Powder Puff Game at my high school. 1 of them got caught and was expelled though, even though there was an announcement before the game that any student caught streaking will be expelled.


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 23, 2009)

No, because here you're liable to go to jail or worse, I've heard of people shooting at drunken streakers just for fun outside of city limits.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Sep 23, 2009)

This is a part of your culture that I probably will never understand.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 23, 2009)

benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> This is a part of your culture that I probably will never understand.


1+


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 23, 2009)

*searches "streaker" on Wikipedia*
Good heavens, no!


----------



## Retal (Sep 23, 2009)

America is scared of the human body. I discovered that they freak out when someone removes their pants, which for a while I thought was reasonable. Then I learnt that pants just meant trousers.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

lol i never seen anyone streak at football games but we used to streak at like school dances and stuff good times haha =D


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Sep 23, 2009)

@retal ...what did you think it meant


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 23, 2009)

In UK English pants= underwear (briefs specifically).

Back on topic school sports events...... you expect me to go/pay attention to such things?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> In UK English pants= underwear (briefs specifically).
> 
> Back on topic school sports events...... you expect me to go/pay attention to such things?


in the US high school/college sports are really popular i mean college football gets televised throughout the nation...


----------



## Satangel (Sep 23, 2009)

No, and would like to keep it that way


----------



## alidsl (Sep 23, 2009)

It was funny in a proffessional Football (soccer for Americans) match a guy ran up to THierry Henry and gave him a Barcalona shirt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




he ran around for ages

This guy's awsome (different person)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 23, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> benjaminlibl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+2


----------



## Wii_Manic (Sep 23, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+3 Oh BTW that youtube vid is great!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 23, 2009)

YouTube vid is win


----------

